
Gyrophone: Recognizing Speech from Gyroscope Signals (2014) [video] - kimburgess
https://crypto.stanford.edu/gyrophone/
======
amelius
Where can we hear what it sounds like?

------
fiatjaf
They don't explain anything in that link.

~~~
tauntz
There's a second video on that page as well that explains the technique used.

------
cosmotron
Mods, consider adding (2014) to the title as this was presented at USENIX '14.

~~~
mxfh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777)

------
ilovefood
Oh my, this is huge!

